# kneepads



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking to get new kneepads and don't care about price. What are the best ones?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got some decent ones that are made in Canada. I'll post a picture later.


With the cheap ones, after a while, your bodyweight flattens them to the point that it's almost like you don't have any cushioning left.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Kneepads are for pu**ies!

Be a man.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

PlumberJ said:


> Kneepads are for pu**ies!
> 
> Be a man.


I'll be a man walking and you will be a man in a wheelchair later in life


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The wolverine brass knee pad is awful nice I think!:yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The best one are the one's you can find. 

I have hard shell for under houses and working on the ground and smooth face ones that I wear on finished floors.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

PlumberJ said:


> Kneepads are for pu**ies!
> 
> Be a man.


This man got a Staph infection in his knee and was out of work for 6 weeks. I'll wear my pads.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

do a google search for kneepad pants. There are blue jeans and various cargo type pants with pockets at the knees for kneepads. They are the best. They don't cut off circulation, and they are always on, you don't have to walk around with kneepads on, or forget them in your bucket.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I wear Blaklader work pants with built in knee pad pockets. They are about $58 a pair at Work N Gear plus $12 for the knee pads.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

trufit. regular athletic knee pads . 1o bucks and washable.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Kuny's Heavy Duty Leather KP-313. I use nothing but. Totally comfortable for all day wear.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the awp's from blowes, i keep them tight on bottom and loose at the knee crease


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

We call em' "Rock Hudson House Slippers" round here!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I using this...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I using this...


That what I use, from Lowe


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I using this...


Bad BizGrammar. :laughing:

s/b I love using this.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I using this...


I as well...put a towel underneath when on interior floors. Found that grit can stick to the plastic and scratch floors and nobody wants that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a set of gel from Home Depot but extended wear kills the back of the leg. 

I also have a wolverine pad.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Indie said:


> I have a set of gel from Home Depot but extended wear kills the back of the leg.
> 
> I also have a wolverine pad.


 That is why I buy Blaklader work pants with built in knee pad pockets. I used to buy Skillers but I think they went out of business cause I can`t find them any more.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Indie said:


> I have a set of gel from Home Depot but extended wear kills the back of the leg.
> 
> I also have a wolverine pad.


I got the wolverine brass kneel n back pad, all I use. Looks like this one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Bad BizGrammar. :laughing:
> 
> s/b I love using this.


Next you'll be using this old man !!!

The amp from lowes are great and affordable !!!!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

If I use something for my knees I usually just ask the insulators for some of the heavy duty, black foam stuff they use. That stuff is great.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> If I use something for my knees I usually just ask the insulators for some of the heavy duty, black foam stuff they use. That stuff is great.


Armaflex !!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

The $49 gel ones at home depot work great


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> The $49 gel ones at home depot work great


The 18 dollars kneeling pad from Lowes are better and won't cut in behind ur knees as well stay in place.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> The 18 dollars kneeling pad from Lowes are better and won't cut in behind ur knees as well stay in place.


Cut behind your knees? Are you wearing shorts or something? Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Cut behind your knees? Are you wearing shorts or something? Lol


Yes, I do wear short when its warm out. If you feel solder burning, then you are using too much.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I use the Wolverine Brass knee pad like the one Fullmetal Frank uses


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Armaflex !!


 Got a chance to work with some older guys in VA Beach PW and asked them what they consider to be an overlooked important tool. Armaflex mat is exactly what they said.


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

I live in these. All day even in shorts, no cuts on the legs and they don't drop.

*KP Industries Knee Pro Ultra Flex III Knee Pads *
*http://kpindustries.com/*

A few of my suppliers carry them or I get them from amazon.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw some at lowes today that had 3 wheels on it....interesting concept.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Always liked the Oateys with the plastic cups. You can scoot around all day in a crawhole with them.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> ...If you feel solder burning, then you are using too much.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rudy M (Jan 26, 2013)

People have the same problem with kneepads and their slippage and chafing, these brackets came out that keep your knee pads from being a problem anymore. best part is, you have the choice of whichever kneepad you want to use.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rudy M said:


> People have the same problem with kneepads and their slippage and chafing, these brackets came out that keep your knee pads from being a problem anymore. best part is, you have the choice of whichever kneepad you want to use.


Who are you without posting a proper intro to tell us that?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe we should show him some chi-town love:laughing:


----------



## Rudy M (Jan 26, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Who are you without posting a proper intro to tell us that?


perhaps I jumped the gun on that post. I joined this forum thinking I could possibly add to a conversation since everyone here seems to a common problem or opinion. I am a commercial plumber out of california, and I see new knee pad designs all the time. My previous post was one of the only products that truly worked for me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rudy M said:


> perhaps I jumped the gun on that post. I joined this forum thinking I could possibly add to a conversation since everyone here seems to a common problem or opinion. I am a commercial plumber out of california, and I see new knee pad designs all the time. My previous post was one of the only products that truly worked for me.


Then mosy over to the intro section and post a full intro


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I use CLC kneepads in crawl spaces and a Golds Gym fold up work out mat in houses. You can unfold it as you need it, and its great for inside cabinets too. Your back doesnt get stabbed from the bottom.


----------



## mpvan85 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been using my same old kuny's basic foam ones for the last 4 years! Its time for new ones and I am considering the knee n back pad from benette designs any feedback?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have got the Ergo Pad. It has enabled me to work under kitchens sinks and in vanities for hours at a time.


----------

